# Pensacola to Destin by boat



## STAVE (Jan 22, 2009)

Taking the boat down to destin tommorow. I am going to Crab Island via the intercoatal. Anybody know how long the trip is in miles? And anythingparticularto watch out for??? sand bars, rocks, etc... Trying to figure out how much gas I will need and running time.

thanks


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you have the GPS numbers to your boat ramp I will key them in and tell you how far. I have a program that will do it for me.


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

From the pass to pass it's about 47 miles.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

It is about 50 miles one way, to go down to Destin. Be very carefulto stay in the channelonce you get east of the Navarre Bridge. The channel will change directions very quickly. At times you will be hugging the barrier island other timesyou wioll be on the far north side.You will approach a island about mid way down make sure that you stay to the south. The north side is very shallow. I would also recomend making a trail if you plan on coming back at night.


----------



## STAVE (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the information. Yes I am coming back at night so thats why I wanted to ask.


----------

